# 2005 Yamaha 50TLRD 2 Stroke



## David Anderson (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone have access to, or know where I can download a free PDF service/repair manual for a Yamaha 50tlrd 2 stroke?? I have found a few different places on the inner-webs where I can pay for downloads but I'm sketchy about giving up my CC info or paying an unknown source for something that may not be ligit... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Try calling yamaha they are usually pretty good about sending you stuff like that or referring you to a dealer that carries the manuals. I've seen yamaha books at West marine as well. Hope that helps


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

David Anderson said:


> Does anyone have access to, or know where I can download a free PDF service/repair manual for a Yamaha 50tlrd 2 stroke?? .


I don't think you need a manual to work on two stroke engines, but I could see some value for repairing a lower unit or trouble shooting an electrical problem.

The BEST thing about owning a Yamaha is their online parts lookup and numerous resources for buying.

http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=1480891&Page=1


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 10, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I don't think you need a manual to work on two stroke engines, but I could see some value for repairing a lower unit or trouble shooting an electrical problem.
> 
> The BEST thing about owning a Yamaha is their online parts lookup and numerous resources for buying.
> 
> http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=1480891&Page=1


I am needing electrical output specs for my CDI system components. That's why I'm looking for a service manual.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I don't think you need a manual to work on two stroke engines, but I could see some value for repairing a lower unit or trouble shooting an electrical problem.
> 
> The BEST thing about owning a Yamaha is their online parts lookup and numerous resources for buying.
> 
> http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=1480891&Page=1


Why wouldn't a guy need a manual to work on these motors? They come in handy especially for the various components like recently my 70TLRZ oil pump linkage came off and I did not know where it needed to be to zero it. My SELOC manual has it all. The old super simple 2 strokes maybe but not these units with the computers and oil injection.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why wouldn't a guy need a manual to work on these motors?


Real men don't read instructions. (until they can't get it to run)


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

David Anderson said:


> I am needing electrical output specs for my CDI system components. That's why I'm looking for a service manual.


Are you replacing components versus buying replacement parts? I've only seen outboard ignition systems totally potted without access to board level components.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Real men don't read instructions. (until they can't get it to run)


Like Monday after 12 brews when I broke my shifter arm trying to get my lower unit on. I had to look it up!


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 10, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Are you replacing components versus buying replacement parts? I've only seen outboard ignition systems totally potted without access to board level components.


I managed to score a manual PDF that gave me the information in need. I needed a service manual, Not the owners manual. And by using said manual, referencing the specific electrical output values for the component I was looking at, I was able to diagnose (via multimeter) an under performing pulser coil which was keeping my top cylinder from lighting. No signal from one pulser coil means no spark to one cylinder. The only completely contained system on my outboard is the CDI box itself which houses the capacitor used to store the charge for the coils, it advances timing, and distributes charge to low end of coil packs. I've never attempted to mess with it As I've never had an issue with it. I've got access to the part I need to replace. Other then the pulser coils and CDI box itself The rest of the ignition system (two charge coils and One lighting coil) is accessed by removing my flywheel. You must be running much newer outboards. You don't need a manual to work on those because you'll void your warranty for working on them ha


----------

